# Protein pancake



## scoobylaw (Dec 21, 2008)

Hope this works

http://media.crossfit.com/cf-video/CrossFit_NutritionProteinPancakes.pdf


----------



## dave_c (Jul 31, 2011)

not sure i could bring myself to eat it after seeing the image. looks kind of like a failed attempt at a toffee muffin, anyone try these? how do they taste?


----------



## david black (Sep 21, 2011)

High Protein Pancakes

Makes 1 Serving (6 pancakes)

Ingredients:

- 1/4 cup oatmeal

- 6 egg whites

- 1 tbsp ground flax

- 1/2 tbsp cinnamon

- 1/4 teaspoon of Baking Soda

- 1 teaspoon of Splenda

First heat a frying pan until hot and then reduce to medium temperature.

After mixing together all the ingredients in a blender, spray some pam (or other cooking spray), drop by spoonful onto the plan, flipping when bubbles start to form.

Make about 6 pancakes.

Nutritional Facts (Per Serving)

Calories: 259

Protein: 30g

Carbohydrates: 26g

Fat: 4g


----------



## stiphen (Oct 7, 2011)

pen cakes also delicious because their recopies ingredients also valid taste provide as thickness and protein as eggs ,chocolates, carbohydrates,baking sodas this all are build strong-minded and freshness.


----------



## Devyn (Apr 5, 2012)

Thank you for sharing the great recipe for us. This recipe is looking different other than recipes.I must try this recipe.

Cheap protein powder


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

I LOVE protein pancakes. They are really versatile and you can vary what's in them to make them more suitable depending on what your goals are. They are really yummy and creamy with cottage cheese, or quark. I find they are a bit too "eggy" for me if I keep them really basic.

I'm about to cook mine with 1 egg yolk, 3 whites, Extreme Nutrition chocolate pro 6, 50g oats. I blend it all together in my blender to make a batter. Cook in little pancakes and spread peanut butter on top... YUM!


----------



## Lazyballs (Apr 22, 2012)

I'm gona try that now only with vanilla pro 6.


----------



## garathnormanmtts (Jul 15, 2011)

I love your recipe.. Will surely try this Protein pancake once because it seems to be delicious and tasty.


----------



## spaglemon (Mar 15, 2012)

View attachment 4310


after much experimentation i have these every day and they're not just delicious for a protein pancake they're a delicious pancake full stop, some protein powders don't work very well though, i now only use nutrisport 90+ sometimes chocolate sometimes vanilla, i also add psyllium husk for a fibre boost and add extra flavour with myprotein toffee flavouring drops and some granulated sweetener, i make them that shape so they fit into that plastic tub, they're great on their own, with butter on or as a pudding with cream

cheers


----------

